# Help with sores on udder



## TianaRose (Mar 11, 2015)

I have a lamancha doe that has developed some udder sores. I noticed it last night when I was milking but it was to dark to really see. They are like little scabs. Some are not scabbed and just feel like a little pimple (kinda, hard to describe) It is just on her udder, not on her teats. I tried to take some pictures but I know they are hard to see. I tried to put my fingers by the sores. The milk still comes out looking fine with no lumps, discoloration, or odor. I have no idea what could be wrong. Any ideas?


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

It depends on whether or not they are more pimple-like (udder acne) or sore-like (staph, maybe). If they're pimple-like, I'd suggest tea tree oil on each sore. Otherwise, I'll let the experts chime in.


----------



## TianaRose (Mar 11, 2015)

I cannot seem to find any pictures of staph on goat udders. None of them seem to be oozing. And when the scab comes off it is just red like a little sore. I thought staph liked it really moist. Her udders have been fairly clean when I wipe them down before milking. The pen is fairly dry, it has rained but not enough to make mud pits or anything.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would shave off the hair on her udder and treat twice a day with chlorhexidine.


----------



## TianaRose (Mar 11, 2015)

So do you think it is staph then? I am worried about the baby goat we have. I have been milking her to feed him. He is only six weeks old tomorrow so still needs a few more weeks of bottle feedings.


----------



## Sydmurph (Jun 4, 2013)

I had staph - dozens of tiny hard pimples - bag balm in the green tin cured it and kept it at bay for the rest of the milkimg season. It's medicated, so whatever is in it worked for me!


----------



## TianaRose (Mar 11, 2015)

I found a picture of what you are describing Sydmurph, the poor udder was covered in little pimples. My doe did not have that. They are more like little sores that scab over. I talked to a few vets and they all seem to think it is a surface staph infection. None of them seemed to worried about it. The first one said to just put neosporin on it. That seemed to help a little. The sores I put it on were much smaller the next day but a few more popped up. I got this medicated wound care cream that the lady at the country store said she had great responses from people who had bought it. They did not have any chlorhexidine. One vet suggested a betadine solution but said the cream would be fine. I just used it for the first time tonight. Most of the ingredients seem to be oils. I am excited to see how it looks in the morning. Hopefully this will clear up soon. The vets said if the sores got red (around the sore) and swollen or fill with puss then bring her in but otherwise do what I am doing.


----------



## Juperlative (Mar 25, 2014)

Fight-bac is nifty to have on hand. it comes in a tall can colored like a cow. It's chlorohexidine in an aerosol you can spray upside down. I use it for everything, teat dip, cuts, disbudding, feet trimming, staph. Most every feed store has it. They may not have known what was in it, it's sold as an after milking teat spray to prevent mastitis, for cows.


----------



## TianaRose (Mar 11, 2015)

oh! I know what that is. I had no idea it had Chlorohexidine in it, guess the lady at the store did not either. Ah well, if this cream does not work I will be going back for that. Thank you very much!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hibiclens is chlorhexidine. You should be able to find it at the pharmacy.


----------



## TianaRose (Mar 11, 2015)

The cream seemed to work really well. There are just two small sores left this morning. I think today will be the last applications. I am really glad that is cleared up.


----------

